# Update on Jarlicker



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Joe's wife Diane just called me with an update on our arrowing flinging, goat loving friend.

Surgery went GREAT. Joe is still in recovery and she and Joe Jr. haven'y seen him yet but the Dr. said that he should be in a room soon. 

They'll watch him very closely for a few days and if all goes well, he should be able to go home on Monday.

Please continue to keep our friend in your thoughts and prayers.

Prag


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Good news!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!! It's nice to hear the Dr say things went GREAT. Still praying though.

Thanks Prag.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the news Prag. Did not know Joe was going under the knife. Hope all is well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Man, that's good news. He'll be back at the range before you know it. This could be our opportunity to beat him before he gets back to 100%.:grin:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery to AT's only GoatBoy...


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats great news!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Prag. Even while at the beach my thoughts and prayers were with Jarlicker. Was wondering how things went. He'll be flinging arrows again before we know it:smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I just assumed that many would know what Joe's surgery was all about. He is having the hernia repaired. Talked with Joe Jr. last evening/night. Jarlicker was in a room, had eat a little, and was resting pretty good. A few of us are going to see him this afternoon. I'll be sure to pass on all your concerns and well wishes.

Prag


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad it went well. Hope his recovery is swift & sure. Will pray he behaves.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That's really good. He has to be one tough mother to have got along with that as long as he did..... Joe? Behave???


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

So glad he finally had it done..I know he'd been thinking of it for a while. Wishing him a very speedy and complete recovery. When you guys see him, please tell him to listen to the docs and follow their recommendations (as best as he can).


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I am glad every thing went well, I didn't know Joe was going to have surgery and I am hope and pray he has a quick recovery.
Terry


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic, Mac's SideKick, ChopperSteve, BowDadToo, and myself all crashed Joe's hospital room at the same time yesterday afternoon. Joe looks really good! We tried to take it easy on him and not make him laugh too much, but when you get a group like that together it's kinda hard to remain serious. Dr. is very pleased with his progress so far - will probably be in the hospital till Mon-Tue and then be looking at 3 month of recovery at home. 

One thing that really concerns some of use that shoot at DCWC on a regular basis. Jarlicker is going to have all this time to "dream up" more evil target setups. :smile:

Will try to keep this thread updated as I hear from or see our friend.

Prag


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Macaholic, Mac's SideKick, ChopperSteve, BowDadToo, and myself all crashed Joe's hospital room at the same time yesterday afternoon. Joe looks really good! We tried to take it easy on him and not make him laugh too much, but when you get a group like that together it's kinda hard to remain serious. Dr. is very pleased with his progress so far - will probably be in the hospital till Mon-Tue and then be looking at 3 month of recovery at home.
> 
> One thing that really concerns some of use that shoot at DCWC on a regular basis. Jarlicker is going to have all this time to "dream up" more evil target setups. :smile:
> 
> ...


I guess you gotta take the bad with the good. Glad he's doing well. Maybe if we butter him up nice while he's down, he'll take it easy on us when he gets back??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I guess you gotta take the bad with the good. Glad he's doing well. Maybe if we butter him up nice while he's down, he'll take it easy on us when he gets back??


With a new backhoe to play with...somehow I don't think that is going to happen :nono: 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Macaholic, Mac's SideKick, ChopperSteve, BowDadToo, and myself all crashed Joe's hospital room at the same time yesterday afternoon. Joe looks really good! We tried to take it easy on him and not make him laugh too much, but when you get a group like that together it's kinda hard to remain serious. Dr. is very pleased with his progress so far - will probably be in the hospital till Mon-Tue and then be looking at 3 month of recovery at home.
> 
> One thing that really concerns some of use that shoot at DCWC on a regular basis. Jarlicker is going to have all this time to "dream up" more evil target setups. :smile:
> 
> ...


Good to hear the big feller's doing well...I bet it's gotta hurt like a mother though...I had a small one repaired years ago, and it felt like the sewed my belly button to my kneecap...that's gotta be a whole lot worse...

Jarlicker + free time + backhoe= trouble for NC field archers...


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*e-card*

Here's a link if you would like to send Joe Rozmus an e-card:http://www.durhamregional.org/patient_visitor/Ecard


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> With a new backhoe to play with...somehow I don't think that is going to happen :nono:
> Jarlicker + free time + backhoe= trouble for NC field archers...


Wishful thinking anyway.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> Here's a link if you would like to send Joe Rozmus an e-card:http://www.durhamregional.org/patient_visitor/Ecard


Thanks for that link Tim. For those that might not know, Joe's last name is Rozmus - his room number is 6317


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Ya, ***????????

I had no idea!!! Give him a big ole wet kiss for me PRAG!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Ya, ***????????
> 
> I had no idea!!! Give him a big ole wet kiss for me PRAG!!


That ain't going to happen! I think a lot of the both of you, but any kissing, wet or not, is just not going to happen through me. ukey: But I will pass on your sentiments. :smile:


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

hoping for a speedy recovery...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

silverdollar77 said:


> hoping for a speedy recovery...


 Where exactly have you been hiding???

They're coming oput of the woodwork in support here...


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope all is well in his recovery and Im able to shoot next to him at a indoor shoot this season.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably the last pix of Joe before going in for the surgery. He had just completed blowing off the practice range AND pasting and hanging 28 new targets at DCWC.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Joe, good to hear you are doing well on the fast track to recovery. I look forward to seeing you this indoor season!! And also seeing what kind of brutal shots you will come up with on your field course for next year!! take care, hope to see you soon


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Glad he is on the other side of that surgery.........I wonder if the goats will recognize him now...or will he have to re-introduce himself again...*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That ain't going to happen! I think a lot of the both of you, but any kissing, wet or not, is just not going to happen through me. ukey: But I will pass on your sentiments. :smile:


*GEESSHHHhhh...just say it was from LUCKY.....tha guy needs a little tenderness right now....but no tongue please....*


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know Joe enjoyed seeing all you wild fellas in his hospital room. I hope you didn't make him laugh and hurt tooooo bad!! Thanks for keeping us updated. Please continue to pass along our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope to hear something from Joe Jr. today. Will pass it on when I do.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got an update from Joe Jr. Jarlicker went home on Sunday - he's walking around on his own and eating regular food. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Just remind him not to over do it. It gets easy to forget you just had surgery and go back to doing what you used to.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to hear Joe is home. Sounds like he is bouncing back quickly.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad to hear Joe is home. Sounds like he is bouncing back quickly.


Talked with our buddy last evening. He sounded great. Said he was having a craving for some banana pudding so he had just made one and was waiting for it to cool. :smile:
I'm planning to go by his house on Thu., pick him up and bring him to DCWC. He can be our official spotter on the 60 yard practice target while we shoot a 600 round.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great news! Now git back here Jarlicker.. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Get well soon Joe!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's great. Glad to see him getting out so soon. A good spotter is always nice. Now you need to get him to get on AT:smile:



pragmatic_lee said:


> Talked with our buddy last evening. He sounded great. Said he was having a craving for some banana pudding so he had just made one and was waiting for it to cool. :smile:
> I'm planning to go by his house on Thu., pick him up and bring him to DCWC. He can be our official spotter on the 60 yard practice target while we shoot a 600 round.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

He's out of the hospital and he has all winter to rework the range:set1_thinking::loco: I wonder what he can come up with for the range during his rehab:icon_1_lol:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

tabarch said:


> he's out of the hospital and he has all winter to rework the range:set1_thinking::loco: I wonder what he can come up with for the range during his rehab:icon_1_lol:


*you don"t want to know!!!! *


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Banana pudding?? ummm.... is he pregnant?? 

All kidding aside... glad he's doing well!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Picked up Joe yesterday and carted him to DCWC. Several of the locals came out to shoot a little and visit with their buddy (Macaholic, 3DShooter80, DHawlk, No_X_Eddie, & myself). Mac brought his spotting scope and we carried a nice padded chair out to the practice range where we "planned" for Joe to be our spotter. But that didn't work out too good as everyone kept the man engaged in conversation. 

I had to leave the group and attend a meeting in the club house - preparing to offer a "Women on Target" program at DCWC. Joe walked up to the club house after the rest finished their 600 round. He really seems to be doing good, but I think he might have been a little tired when I finally got him back home around 8:30 - 4.5 hours hanging with us might have been close to over doing it. :shade:

Joe sends his thanks to all who have offered well wishes, cards, ecards, gifts, etc.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

So glad he is doing well and getting out. I imagine he was tired by the end of the evening. Hanging out with y'all for 4.5 hrs will wear anybody out:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Just now saw this... 10 days late. I'm glad all went well, and that you've even been back to course already. Good thoughts sent your way.


----------

